# Used canister filters (newbie)



## tankbusterlover (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello, I got two used tank setups and ended up with three canister filters. They are an eheim 2213, eheim 2217 and fluval 404. 

I've never used a canister filter before so there's that, but I'm wondering what I should do before using them. The second two don't seem dirty but I'm not sure if I should use the media, if I need to clean it etc.

Also any start up or troubleshooting tips with these models? Being used I don't know their working order. 

Thanks


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

When ever I buy a use filter I always wash everything, I'll even use a toothbrush if I have to. You never know what was in the persons tank before. Hell I do the same when I buy it brand new lol.


----------



## tankbusterlover (Apr 7, 2014)

I mean I plan to at least rinse everything and clean the canister itself etc. They haven't been used in ages, everything is dry, so I'm worried that there is gunk inside the media crevices that would be hard to get out and could cause ammonia spikes or something?


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi tankbusterlover,

Unless you know how long the previous media was in use for and under what conditions, it might be worth it to just buy new if you are concerned about gunk in the crevices. 

Peroxide could help loosen up gunk in the biomedia. Just soak the media in a 1:1 peroxide water solution and let sit and then swish it around enthusiastically to help dislodge any stuff.. Rinse well.

I`d be more concerned about nefarious pathogens so if you prefer to reuse the ceramic media and the sponges are in good shape, run a 20% bleach solution through the loaded filter and hoses for about an hour. You`ll want to do this in a bucket or partly filled aquarium.

Dump out and rinse everything well. Then fill up with water and 3 capfuls of dechlorinator let run for another hour. Let air dry overnight. Before setting up for real, fill the canister with water and a whole cap of dechlorinator. Then hook up your hoses and plug it in.

I can only speak to the 2213-it runs extra extra extra quiet. You`ll love it.

Oh, make sure the o rings are in good shape and give them a good lube treatment.

Hope all goes well.

Jackie


----------

